
Which Country Would Win in the Programming Olympics? - uyoakaoma
http://blog.hackerrank.com/which-country-would-win-in-the-programming-olympics/
======
SixSigma
Obviously not the one where blog.hackerrank.com is hosted

------
tentakull
Thanks for the data proving your stupid assessments have no correlation with
useful engineering.

